
Ask HN: Who do you register domains with? - AliAdams
So I keep hearing about not using Godaddy for registering domains and my current registrar (123-reg) is terrible but I thought it would be interesting to hear what people on HN use/recommend and why?
======
6thSigma
I used <http://namecheap.com> earlier today.

~~~
stevekemp
Beware they charge you a fee to transfer a domain _away_ from them. If you
wish to move away you'll pay twice - once to get an unlock code, and ones for
the renewal/transfer in to the new owner.

~~~
cooperadymas
[http://www.namecheap.com/support/knowledgebase/article.aspx/...](http://www.namecheap.com/support/knowledgebase/article.aspx/267/84/if-
i-am-going-to-transfer-a-domain-from-namecheap-is-there-any-additional-fee)

~~~
stevekemp
Thanks for the update. 6 months ago I paid £10 a piece to unlock 5 domains and
move them away. I was not happy about it.

------
marco-fiset
I use <https://dnsimple.com>. They offer only DNS services (no web hosting).
It's a bit more expensive than other registrar, but it's sooooo easy to use.
The additional price is definitely worth the extra convenience. There are pre-
defined templates for popular services (Heroku, Google Apps, Wordress,
Blogger, etc) which will create the dns records for you. I love it and won't
go back. Plus the user interface is not bloated at all, compared to what I've
seen elsewhere.

------
jaredsohn
I have been using Badger. The UI is pretty clean without upsells, they have an
API, and they let you easily link the domain with other services.

They also have an affiliate program where you get your first domain for $5 and
the referer gets essentially a tenth of a free domain. (My URL for this is
<http://www.badger.com/fivebucks/> if you want to take advantage of it.)

~~~
glitch273
Looks like they only support 5 TLD so far (com, net, org, info, me). That is a
pretty limited selection.

I do love their linking feature with other domain providers though I wish they
would support Namecheap as well.

~~~
jgeorge
They don't support a lot of TLDs, but the ones they do support they do well.
Support is responsive and helpful, and their site is very clean and function
with few frills. Exactly what I want out of a registrar.

------
kaws
I recommend using <http://Hover.com>.

UI is simple and elegant. They don't charge for a private whois database or
try and up-sell on you with emails every other day. Transferring domains over
is simple. Check them out! @hover on twitter.

------
ValentineC
<http://internetbs.net>. Cheap, generally intuitive user interface, and no
problems in the 3 odd years I've been using them.

------
Mankhool
<http://www.blacksun.ca/> I cannot say enough good things about their amazing
support.

------
dreamdu5t
<http://www.mydomain.com>

No problem for the last 8 years.

------
buttscicles
<http://gandi.net>, never had any issues.

~~~
jholman
Based on past HN recommendations, I chose Gandi for my registrations last
week. I'm having quite a bit of trouble getting them to reply to my support
emails. The relationship is off to a rocky start. I'm still hopeful.

~~~
buttscicles
Can't say I've ever been in contact with their support, hope all gets
resolved!

------
induscreep
nearlyfreespeech for me

